# Snowshoe Mar 14-19



## crazyluke (Dec 7, 2008)

I am looking at going to snowshoe for spring break because nothing else has comes up, and looks like they have plenty of snow. Thier site says 223 inches this season which is more than a lot of places out west. And the forecast for the next ten days looks nice and cold. So i was just wondering how it looks up there now and how much of the terrain do you guys think will be open during the time i would be there?


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't say what it'll be like then but I just spent 4 days riding here (leave tomorrow). So much snow fell in those 4 days. I was thigh deep in powder on my first run Saturday. Half the mountain was closed Friday because of wind but aside from that - awesome. Still hard to believe how much snow came down.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

FACK--- I'm going there 18-21, is this spring break time?

whiskaz, I heard the road up to the mountain was closed this weekend, is that true? Snowshoe has had a really outstanding season so far but it seems like I cannot time it right!


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm heading up Thursday morning for a long weekend so let's hope all that sweet snow continues. With the current extended forecast and the base they have, I would say they will be 100% open when you go up.


----------



## crazyluke (Dec 7, 2008)

jpb3 said:


> FACK--- I'm going there 18-21, is this spring break time?
> 
> whiskaz, I heard the road up to the mountain was closed this weekend, is that true? Snowshoe has had a really outstanding season so far but it seems like I cannot time it right!


Well its late college spring break, but shouldnt be too crowded i wouldn't think, ive gone to snowshoe before on spring break and it wasn't bad. :dunno:


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

I heard that the road was closed, but I dunno. I was on top of the mountain from Wednesday night until this morning. I heard a lot of "it usually takes us 3 hours to get here but it took us 5 this time" stories. Couldn't have asked for better conditions snow-wise. The wind created some problems Friday but was tolerable Saturday and Sunday. As far as the snow is concerned, I'm sure the West is used to it but I've never seen anything like it


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

crazyluke said:


> I am looking at going to snowshoe for spring break because nothing else has comes up, and looks like they have plenty of snow. Thier site says 223 inches this season which is more than a lot of places out west. And the forecast for the next ten days looks nice and cold. So i was just wondering how it looks up there now and how much of the terrain do you guys think will be open during the time i would be there?



Did you find any decent deals on room and lft tickets? Im thinking about going next week on SB.


----------



## crazyluke (Dec 7, 2008)

well i found a pretty nice two bedroom in Rimfire, and there lift tickets are discounted on the 15th.


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive been on SB to Snowshoe with less snow than they have now and all the trails were open. We had a large group which made it cheap and we had a blast. This was almost 10 years ago....


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

My girlfriend and I are heading up to Snowshoe the 15th or 16th for a couple days, they have lodging with tickets starting at 138 per person which isnt bad at all.


----------



## imput1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be up there for spring break this mon-thursday as well, gonna be dope.


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Hope the conditions straighten up some. I think it's pissing the rain down this weekend.

ETA...according to the snow report that rain turned to
snow on the mountain at least. Might be just fine!


----------

